# Anyone with pictures of goats with marbled eyes?



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

So in the search of trying to figure out if IO's kids were sired by Nash prior to getting DNA verification, I'm looking at their eyes. The doe's eyes are very light. Blue with brown around them. I'm not sure if it's just because they're still young though. I did not find many pictures (like 2) and I'm not seeing marbling? Just want to see more pictures and I'll post the kids' eye pics.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I will see if I have photos of any of mine with marbled looking eyes. The eye color can change some also as they get older. 
If you will be registering the kids eye color is not a way to determine parentage. 
The DNA testing I have seen is best priced when done thru ADGA for $30 per goat; that includes parents.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Just looked thru my photos and can't find any good photos of the kids I have had that were born with marbled looking eyes. I do see from my notes that those kids generally ended up with blue or light tan eyes not brown.


----------



## Bebop (Feb 26, 2010)

Oh okay, I did read that if they have marbled eyes that the blue eye gene was involved and he's the only goat on the property with blue eyes. I still plan to do the DNA test regardless.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I had twins born from 2 brown eyed parents one had brown the other marbled eyes. As she grew the eyes turned a pretty tan color and lost the blueness. I wonder how common marbling is and if there is a link to its occurrence.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I would love to see a picture of marbled eyes. If you can get one.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I goggled marbled eyes goats and there was a posting back in 2008 on goatspot that had a picture of a marbled eye goat.


----------



## Springbett Farm (Jan 5, 2011)

Is this marbled?The black and white doe is Paisley. She has blue eyes ringed with brown.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

http://thegoatspot.net/phpbb/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=4103
Link for the above mentioned thread. There are some good photos showing marbled eyes.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So pretty.... :thumb:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Springbett it is hard to tell with the photo.


----------



## J-TRanch (Jan 31, 2014)

I know this is a WAY old post, but here is my doe with marbled eyes.


----------

